# Just curious why....



## D Bar J Acres (Nov 5, 2007)

it seems nobody orders from Majestic Mountain Sage? I've ordered from them 3 times now and they are fast, their scents are awesome and all the scents I've used so far work great. Is it cause they are higher priced?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I have some samples from them but were given too me Nope have never ordered anything except from Lillian, I go over to Taylor concepts and pay more probably just hate internet ordering.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

I can't afford to buy from them. I order my scent by the pound and MMS is waaaayyy too high (& over) priced!

Sara


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

:yeahthat I'm with Sara on that... I ordered from them when I first started.. when I hadn't a clue where to get good stuff. 

Rett


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I use MMS all the time, but not for fragrance, just for oils I don't buy in bulk and dan's bands. They are cheaper for oils if you are buying small amounts. I really like them, but the fragrances are too expensive.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

```
Taylor concepts
```
Sondra who is that?

Sheryl


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I have gotten a couple from them when I was ordering something else. They were good. They carried my lotion bottles but now they are discontinued.


----------



## Bilrite Farms (Oct 26, 2007)

I order from them and I just love their scents but I am not big time like like some of you all. I just play around for my own use and as gifts for friends. I do have to say that I am impressed with the overall quality and consistency of their FO. I've ordered and/or smelled other FO and sometimes you do get what you pay for. A happy medium may be a good compromise sometimes.

Trisha


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Sheryl said:


> ```
> Taylor concepts
> ```
> Sondra who is that?
> ...


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I try to order all my scents from the same place. I right now have 3 places with RA stinking like they do. No way can I justify buying a few from them when they don't have a big inventory when you add shipping to their prices it's a killer. What is the profit on your soap per bar? Vicki


----------

